# Oh the places you'll go



## pillars (Jun 24, 2016)

Post pics of places you'd like to visit.






Irish coast


----------



## pillars (Jun 24, 2016)

The Burren, Ireland


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 24, 2016)

Alaska


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 24, 2016)

Grand Canyon


----------



## pillars (Jun 24, 2016)

more ireland


----------



## pillars (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 24, 2016)

Rome


----------



## pillars (Jun 24, 2016)

Cinque Terre, Italy


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 24, 2016)

Charleston, SC


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 24, 2016)

pillars said:


> Post pics of places you'd like to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been there


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 24, 2016)

pillars said:


> The Burren, Ireland



Reminds me of Stonehenge


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 24, 2016)

Ireland


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 24, 2016)

pillars said:


> Rome



Been there


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 24, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> Alaska



Been there


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 24, 2016)

pillars said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...msrKmxmM1ck1lZSGZmrWasrKBmprU1usoA1WVlZSA/9k= http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...msrKmxmM1ck1lZSGZmrWasrKBmprU1usoA1WVlZSA/9k=
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stationed there


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 24, 2016)

pillars said:


> Cinque Terre, Italy



Why do you want to spend all your money supporting people outside the U.S.?

Don't you want people here to work?


----------



## pillars (Jun 24, 2016)

London


----------



## pillars (Jun 24, 2016)

Defiant1 said:


> Why do you want to spend all your money supporting people outside the U.S.?
> 
> Don't you want people here to work?



What are you talking about?  I've traveled to 46 different states.

Save your politics for another forum.


----------



## pillars (Jun 24, 2016)

Japan


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 24, 2016)

pillars said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you want to spend all your money supporting people outside the U.S.?
> ...



How is loving the U.S, political?

I've been to 47 states.   3 to go.
Probably not going to make it.


----------



## pillars (Jun 24, 2016)

Japan


----------



## pillars (Jun 24, 2016)

Wisteria tunnel in Japan


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 24, 2016)

pillars said:


> Japan



stopped at Hiroshima and Nagasaki


----------



## pillars (Jun 24, 2016)

Oregon coast, I've been there, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2016)

pillars said:


> Japan





Kyoto is beautiful.


----------



## pillars (Jun 24, 2016)

Santorini, Greece


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 24, 2016)

Not really, but it's part of the reason I enlisted.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 24, 2016)

*Machu Picchu, Peru*


----------



## pillars (Jun 24, 2016)

Patagonia, Chile


----------



## pillars (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 24, 2016)

Paradise in a few weeks


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 24, 2016)

Moonglow said:


>




How long will you have to work to be able to afford that trip?


----------

